# Met opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

just a article i read on face book.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/opera-performers-cover-up-in-a-met-belt-tightening-1506992363?mod=e2fb

dis regard. as when i read it i could view the whole article. sorry


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Give us a summary. Or money so that we can subscribe.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Give us a summary. Or money so that we can subscribe.


Or both.
___________________


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> just a article i read on face book.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/opera-performers-cover-up-in-a-met-belt-tightening-1506992363?mod=e2fb
> 
> dis regard. as when i read it i could view the whole article. sorry


Why...........


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

it was cast members on stage in the opera mostly men have little clothing on and the cast members get paid $200.00 extra for showing "skin". well since the met may have lost money, no more 200 pay outs. basically. if i find it i will cut and paste some text.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ldiat said:


> it was cast members on stage in the opera mostly men have little clothing on and the cast members get paid $200.00 extra for showing "skin". well since the met may have lost money, no more 200 pay outs. basically. if i find it i will cut and paste some text.


Well, slip me some skin!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Perhaps you are referring to Salome with Karita Mattila? I have heard that what might look like nude is actually a clever body stocking.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

ldiat said:


> it was cast members on stage in the opera mostly men have little clothing on and the cast members get paid $200.00 extra for showing "skin". well since the met may have lost money, no more 200 pay outs. basically. if i find it i will cut and paste some text.


Yeah, it is about the recent revival of _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_. In previous runs of this production, there was some partial nudity from some of the supers and dancers in acts 1 and 3, mostly women wearing pasties. (Scandalous promotional picture from the 2015 revival found in a blog review).

There is a apparently a bonus paid out for this partial nudity. For this season's revival, the Met has chosen to cover up the supers and dancers more, and thus they don't have to pay any bonus and save a little bit of money each performance. I have not been able to read the article, but this is what it was talking about.

Though it should be noted that the review on bachtrack (from the same person who reviewed the 2015 revival) still mentions "Semi-nude men and women writhe about during the famous Barcarolle but the women in the Venice act" so it likely does not mean a huge difference for the audience. (From the 2015 review: "The Venice act, on the other hand, is the very soul of concupiscence: lots of female almost-nudity, male dancers doing something like Pilates, only on top of one another").

During the initial run in 2009 the opera was part of the Live in HD season; it seems that the Met planned to avoid showing the partial nudity via the cameras, though it was still present. I don't really know on this one; I haven't seen it!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> Yeah, it is about the recent revival of _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_. In previous runs of this production, there was some partial nudity from some of the supers and dancers in acts 1 and 3, mostly women wearing pasties. (Scandalous promotional picture from the 2015 revival found in a blog review).
> 
> There is a apparently a bonus paid out for this partial nudity. For this season's revival, the Met has chosen to cover up the supers and dancers more, and thus they don't have to pay any bonus and save a little bit of money each performance. I have not been able to read the article, but this is what it was talking about.
> 
> ...


yes thanks you stated it better then me!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

There was a Bieito (ugh!) production of Ballo in Maschera where naked butts were shown standing at urinals.
Lovely, eh wot?


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Well, I saw the final dress rehearsal of this production the year that it was new. I was sitting in the Grand Tier and don't recall seeing anything overly scandalous. I guess I have thought of, seen, and probably done worse!  

Either that or I needed to get a new eyeglass prescription at the time. However, I really don't think that was the case.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Rossiniano said:


> Well, I saw the final dress rehearsal of this production the year that it was new. I was sitting in the Grand Tier and don't recall seeing anything overly scandalous. I guess I have thought of, seen, and probably done worse!
> 
> Either that or I needed to get a new eyeglass prescription at the time. However, I really don't think that was the case.


Wasn't that also the production where a woman's nipples were severed and the blood squeezed into a container?
No! Your glasses are working fine.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

mountmccabe said:


> *Yeah, it is about the recent revival of Les Contes d'Hoffman*_n_. In previous runs of this production, there was some partial nudity from some of the supers and dancers in acts 1 and 3, mostly women wearing pasties. (Scandalous promotional picture from the 2015 revival found in a blog review).
> 
> There is a apparently a bonus paid out for this partial nudity. For this season's revival, the Met has chosen to cover up the supers and dancers more, and thus they don't have to pay any bonus and save a little bit of money each performance. I have not been able to read the article, but this is what it was talking about.
> 
> ...


Must have missed that bit. I didn't notice anything.


----------

